# What duck/phesant/turkey auto loader shotgun should I buy? Any why?



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new shotgun for duck/pheasant/turkey automatic shotgun 3" only. I have a friend that owns a gun shop and he has the following:

Browning New Maxus or A5
Remington New 11-87, 1100, New Versamax
Winchester New SX3
Benelli SBE Lightly Uses 12 ga. 28 inch barrel like new condition w/box, paperwork, chokes. He is not a stocking dealer but he got this one in on consignment.
Beretta New A400 Camo 28" barrel

Which one of the above do you own, have shot, and would recommend. Have you had any problems or bad experiences out of any of the above? I'm looking at either a 28" or 26" barrell. Thanks


----------



## scothuffman (Nov 14, 2012)

Benelli SBE, hard to beat them


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Benelli SBE or Winchester SX-3


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Another Nod to the SBE II, ( I assume it is a II, no very many Original SBE's with light use. :razz: They are work horses!!


----------



## PatDuck (Jan 12, 2014)

All of the guns in your list have good track records from what I know. I would handle all of them and see which one you like best.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I shoot Remington and Winchester, and recently a Browning , but I have also owned/shot a Kreighoff and a Beretta ..

Find the gun that feels good when you shoulder it...its like holding a fine woman in your arms, you know which one you want to take home


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Berrretta a400 extreme


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Beretta A400 extreme.


----------



## Hookdude (Feb 9, 2012)

The one that fits you best will make for better shooting.

I have an original SBE that's been a fantastic shotgun. It's ultra reliable, even when dirty, breaks down for cleaning in seconds, cycles everything I've put through it (It did however take a couple hundred rounds of breaking in before it would consistently feed target loads. All other shells were fine from the get go). The only real drawback to it is the barrel will rust very quickly from any moisture if not maintained. But I understand that they've since resolved this. After a hunt I field strip mine and take a hot shower with it, let it dry (only takes a couple minutes due to thee hot water) then run a Bore snake through the barrel and wipe it down with a lightly oiled cloth.. Still looks new after 17 years of regular use.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Close your eyes and hold each one, shoulder and swing with eyes closed and buy the one that feels the best.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

With what you have listed, I would go with the SX3 but I doubt you would be unhappy with any of the choices you listed.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I shouldered all the guns you mention. I narrowed it down to the SBE 2 and the A400 by which felt good and seemed like they fit. A couple weeks later I tried the two guns again and I picked the A400 for my next gun. It just fit me. Try them all, narrow it down to 2 , then go back in a couple weeks and pick the one that fits you.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

The Maxus has "speed loading". I would only buy a Browning just for that. I have had a Maxus the past two duck seasons and love it. I used my camo gold hunter before that and my old trusty A-5 before that.I have owned Browning guns for 40 years. I have a couple of Citori's too for clays,dove, pheasant and quail,although the Maxus can do it all. The Browning Maxus beats all the italian makers toys by a long shot. Forgot to mention how light they are and no noticeable recoil either. Go Maxus, well worth the cost.


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you; basically deciding between the A400, SBEII and the Maxus. They are all great guns, but I wanted something that would shoulder well with me. I narrowed it down to the SBEII and Maxus after shouldering all 3, but the Maxus won with the speed loading feature. It's pretty neat and I use it all the time when the ducks are coming in quick.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Beretta A400 extreme. Can not go wrong with any B guns. Shoulder them for the best fit. Enjoy your new gun.


----------



## amretrievers (Jul 9, 2006)

I was in the same boat as you. I tried the Versamax, A400 Extrema and the SX3. I went in 2 or 3 times and shouldered and swung all three and narrowed it down by which one felt the best. I also had the option to shoot the Versamax and A400 Extrema. I ultimately went with the A400. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Not sure about the rest of them ,but the SX3 comes with shims to adjust the cast/comb ,to tweak for a custom fit. i would assume that the rest are also adjustable. I've shot my SX3 for over 5 years now been a very reliable gun for turkey, duck, clay pigeons, rabbits etc... It handles even the cheapest pot aluminum loads well all the way up to the big goose loads. Stoger and Versa max both get a thumbs down from my personal experience shooting with other hunters. (but they do give you an advantage if others are shooting at the same ducks)


----------



## Duckman0612 (Feb 1, 2011)

The Beretta definitely!! If you are looking for a cheaper alternative the Beretta A300 is a beast of a 3" gun! I picked one up this year and didn't have a complaint all year, it actually helped my accuracy, with the shims, and being able to properly fit the gun to me. It killed around 100 doves and 40 ducks this year. Very happy with it!


----------



## CharlieC (Jul 26, 2012)

I would find a gun club in your area and go and see if anyone is shooting any of these guns on your list. You might be able to shoot some of them and see which one you like the best. buying a gun without shooting one first is like buying a new car without driving it first in mho. I'v done it and ended up selling the gun and taking a big loss.


----------



## Double Beard (Jan 27, 2014)

SBE would be my choice!


----------



## willidru (Dec 27, 2013)

Beretta A400 I have in camo with 26" barrel very fast, light and reliable. It doesn't have a raised rib so lines up for me better.


----------



## Luc2121 (Dec 29, 2013)

A400 here too, great gun really softens the kick of the 3 1/2" shells


----------



## Majja13 (Oct 29, 2013)

all of them are great guns. Pick the one that fits and feels the best. I dont mean shouldering them in a tee shirt. Take the clothing in that you wear duck hunting and see wich feels the best. I almost bouth a shotguna few years ago that was fantastic at shouldding until I put on my jacket, and it went form OMG to WTF in .2 sec. And if you can fire them even better.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

X 3 gets my vote.... I'm getting ready to buy a backup as mine is showing its age... Stills performs flawlessly!


Richard


----------



## Goosklr (Feb 24, 2014)

Beretta a400 extreme go to youtube and watch the videos its awesome. Sold my SBE to get this one and love it!


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've had a SBE for about 3 duck seasons now and I love it. Only had it not fire once and that was this year hunting a sandy river bank. It was snowing the temp was about -5 with about a -25 windchill. No ones gun worked consistently that day. Everything from my gun to my buddies beretta and 870.


----------



## xtflyway (Mar 26, 2011)

Benelli are hard to beat.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Buy the one that fits you


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with 43x, buy the one that fits. I personally own the Benelli as my main gun but have a Beretta as a back up or for days when I looking for a little less recoil. I prefer where the safety is on the Beretta because I do not have to alter my hand position to take safety off(I'm 6'3" tall) but my Hunting Partner is 5'4" and has trouble taking the safety off. My wife runs the Maxus 3" version and loves it. No problems with any of the guns but when time to clean them thoroughly, prefer Benelli hands down!


----------



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

A-400 Great gun.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

My Bennelli M2 is awesome. You should at least look at one.


----------



## ZAMM Retrievers (Oct 13, 2013)

I also have a SBE and love it. You wont regret it.


----------



## Jhall2 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a new Browning A5 and absolutely love it. It's so light with the inertia system yet doesn't kick like a mule with heavy duck/goose loads. Have yet to have it jam on me and have shot at least 1000 rounds through it. I do a lot of clay shooting with low brass 8's and it cycles through them like a champ. Also I found when shouldering this gun it's much easier to get on target and stay on target with the A5 design. Plus it looks SWEET!!!


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought I would give you guys and update on what gun I purchased. Since my friend that owns a gun show sells at discount prices Benelli won't sell to him. He could have gotten me a Beretta A400 but he doesn't normally stock them and I really wanted to handle one before I bought it. So I looked at the Browning and Winchester shotguns. Long story short I went with the Browning Maxus in duck blind camo. I looked at the A5 in the store but it just didn't set up well for me with the hump but a very nice gun. I really liked the Winchester so much so that I bought a 20 gauge in duck blind camo Winchester at the same time. Browning and Winchester were giving 8% cash back if you bought a gun from them in April so it was too good of a deal to pass up. I think I will be happy with both and I know my wife will also enjoy shooting the Winchester 20 gauge. Thanks for your advice and help.


----------

